
Tesla signs $9B agreement to build factory in China - sua_3000
http://mashable.com/2016/06/24/tesla-factory-china-9-billion/#dYGLqlzyaSqd
======
jonknee
This is blogspam and a misleading title, the report is actually from
Bloomberg:

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-06-20/shanghai-s...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-06-20/shanghai-
said-to-be-front-runner-for-tesla-china-production-site)

It is anonymously sourced, but knowing it is from Bloomberg is much different
than it being from Mashable:

> Shanghai has emerged as the front-runner to become the production base for
> Tesla Motors Inc. in China in an investment that may be valued at about $9
> billion, according to a person with knowledge of the matter.

~~~
dang
Blogspam and a misleading title are bad enough, but the original story doesn't
look substantive either. Generally HN can afford to ignore rumors and wait
till the thing actually happens. So rather than change the URL as we normally
would, we're just going to downweight this post.

------
mholt
Elon has spoken:
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/747298731691696130](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/747298731691696130)

"We haven't signed anything for a factory in China"

------
michaelvoz
Rather short article. I am an absolute layman when it comes to legal matters
of this kind, but this struck me as odd:

"Tesla Motors has reportedly signed a non-binding agreement with Chinese
government-owned company Jinqiao Group to construct a Tesla production plant
in the city of Shanghai."

How can an agreement to build a factory be non binding?

~~~
batiudrami
I imagine it's just that details are yet to be finalised so both parties can
back out if something comes up.

------
schuke
This has been denied by Jinqiao recently.

[http://stock.jrj.com.cn/2016/06/27104521116602.shtml](http://stock.jrj.com.cn/2016/06/27104521116602.shtml)

------
11thEarlOfMar
TSLA: Not for the faint of heart.

